# Teens eaten by satanists.



## JBrainard

This is so nuts that I just had to post a link to this article. Here is an excerpt:



> The Satanists stabbed each of their victims a terrifying 666 times before dismembering their bodies and cooking them on a bonfire.
> Russian cops discovered the teenager's limbs, hearts and scalps in a pit in the Yaroslavl region around 300 miles from Moscow, along with the dead body of a small rodent crucified on an upside-down cross.


 
Besides the obvious reasons, this bothers me because it gives a bad name to anyone who even partially subscribes to the tenants of modern Satanism. Leaders and members of The Church of Satan (the only Satanic church recognized by the US government) would be just as sickened by this as you or I. As far as the research I've done on the subject, I don't know of any Satanic churches/organizations that would in any way shape or form condone this kind of behavior.


----------



## elder999

JBrainard said:


> , I don't know of any Satanic churches/organizations that would in any way shape or form condone this kind of behavior.


 

Yeah, they tend to frown on _getting caught_...


----------



## Empty Hands

I doubt this is real.  The Sun doesn't give their sourcing, and only a handful of other articles could be found online, which either sources The Sun or has obviously copied most of it.  Nothing is on the AP, and no Russian sources could be found.  I think The Sun just made it up.  It is a tabloid, after all.


----------



## jarrod

i agree, it's probably B.S.  i also agree that most satanic organizations frown on this sort of thing.  since the self is the supreme being, anything that shortens its existence (e.g., incurring the death penalty) is bad news.

jf


----------



## jks9199

I agree that it's questionable...

Stabbing multiple people each 666 would literally take hours, and you wouldn't have much left when you were done.  You definitely wouldn't need to dismember the bodies!  (OK, maybe if they used a VERY thin stilleto.)


----------



## theletch1

jks9199 said:


> I agree that it's questionable...
> 
> Stabbing multiple people each 666 would literally take hours, and you wouldn't have much left when you were done.  You definitely wouldn't need to dismember the bodies!  (OK, maybe if they used a VERY thin stilleto.)


Think of it as more of a meat tenderizer than stabbing 666 times.  

Certainly, it's questionable.  The sad part of all this is that there really are people in this world that are so messed up that we even have to debate whether or not this is true.


----------



## grydth

Definitely food for thought...... :barf:


----------



## Archangel M

I was eaten by Satanists once.

I got better.


----------



## theletch1

grydth said:


> Definitely food for thought...... :barf:


:lfao:



Archangel M said:


> I was eaten by Satanists once.
> 
> I got better.


A Monty Python reference! I love it.


----------



## DavidCC

Oh noes!  a "religion" getting negativley painted by a broad brush of false claims!  

Withthe desires of the "self" as the highest principle, who can say if these Russian "selves" thoguht this was the thing they most wanted...  if they do't believe they will be caught and executed then how would this conflict with their religion?

it seems to me the most negative things (in frequency and severity) that people do tend to be driven by selfishness, or at least a disregard for others... this is just a more extreme example isn't it?


----------



## DavidCC

JBrainard said:


> ...would be just as sickened by this as you or I. As far as the research I've done on the subject, I don't know of any Satanic churches/organizations that would in any way shape or form condone this kind of behavior.


 
Well, promoting murder and cannabilism is bad for recruiting.  Maybe you just aren't high enough in the hierarchy to get to that stuff.  Maybe you still think of other people as possibly having some intrisic value other than what you can use them for to build yourself up.  Shed those negative thoughts and maybe you will move up (or is it down?)

If the story is true, then didn't you just learn of one organization that would condone it??  The Yaroslavl Branch of the CoS seems to be all for it.


----------



## Tez3

Empty Hands said:


> I doubt this is real. The Sun doesn't give their sourcing, and only a handful of other articles could be found online, which either sources The Sun or has obviously copied most of it. Nothing is on the AP, and no Russian sources could be found. I think The Sun just made it up. It is a tabloid, after all.


 
Ah yes, the Sun is famous for making very weird stories up.
There was the headline "Freddie Starr ate my hamster" ( Freddie Starr being a comedian here) among others. the most infamous probably was "Gotcha" when the Belgrano was blown up. We've had double decker buses on the moon and peoples children turned into olives.


----------



## JBrainard

elder999 said:


> Yeah, they tend to frown on _getting caught_...


 
Ha ha. Go right ahead and find me a Satanic denomination that even smacks of condoning this kind of behavior.



Empty Hands said:


> I doubt this is real. The Sun doesn't give their sourcing, and only a handful of other articles could be found online, which either sources The Sun or has obviously copied most of it. Nothing is on the AP, and no Russian sources could be found. I think The Sun just made it up. It is a tabloid, after all.



Very possible.


----------



## MA-Caver

> "The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist." Keyser Soze "The Usual Suspects"




nuff said


----------



## JBrainard

DavidCC said:


> Oh noes! a "religion" getting negativley painted by a broad brush of false claims!
> 
> Withthe desires of the "self" as the highest principle, who can say if these Russian "selves" thoguht this was the thing they most wanted... if they do't believe they will be caught and executed then how would this conflict with their religion?
> 
> it seems to me the most negative things (in frequency and severity) that people do tend to be driven by selfishness, or at least a disregard for others... this is just a more extreme example isn't it?


 
According to all Satanist philosophy that I've read, they would have nothing to gain by doing what they did. These are just sicko's who for whatever reason like to label their deplorable actions as "Satanic."


----------



## JBrainard

DavidCC said:


> Well, promoting murder and cannabilism is bad for recruiting. Maybe you just aren't high enough in the hierarchy to get to that stuff. Maybe you still think of other people as possibly having some intrisic value other than what you can use them for to build yourself up. Shed those negative thoughts and maybe you will move up (or is it down?)


 
Yes, everything you don't understand is a conspiracy 



DavidCC said:


> If the story is true, then didn't you just learn of one organization that would condone it?? The Yaroslavl Branch of the CoS seems to be all for it.


 
A handfull of murderers hardly consitutes an organization. A very small cult maybe, but nothing recognized by anyone but themselves.


----------



## elder999

The Church of Satan has approached the choice of human and animal sacrifice from the perspective of the amount of energy that it dispels. When comparing this dissipation of energy with the energy produced through emotional and sexual release, Anton La Vey, High Priest and Founder  of the Church of Satan, concluded that _"the only time a Satanist would perform a human sacrifice would be if it were to serve a two-fold purpose; that being to release the magician's wrath in the throwing of a curse, and more important, to dispose of a totally obnoxious and deserving individual."_*Anton La Vey, 'The Book of Lucifer.' in The Satanic Bible (Avon Books: New York, 1969), p. 88.*

The Friends of Hekate and the Order of Nine Angles also used or justified human sacrificial rituals-it seems, though, that  the modern orders would be more inclined to sacrifice a criminal _or one of their own who had wronged them_ than innocents.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Personally, I'm too lazy to stab someone that many times. Course, I have trouble counting that high without a PC too so maybe I'd have to wwrite a program that checks a resistance change in the blade when it's in contact with a body and counts the changes?


----------



## Empty Hands

Bob Hubbard said:


> Course, I have trouble counting that high without a PC...



Makes you wonder how exact this ritual must be.  Will Satan be unduly upset if you only stab 665 times?  What if you really thought it was 666 times?  What happens if you use a serrated knife, does each serration count as a stab?

It's enough to make my head hurt.  I think I'll stick with good ol' fashioned atheism.  We only need to stab enough times to get the job done.  Efficiency!


----------



## elder999

Empty Hands said:


> Makes you wonder how exact this ritual must be. Will Satan be unduly upset if you only stab 665 times? What if you really thought it was 666 times? What happens if you use a serrated knife, does each serration count as a stab?
> 
> It's enough to make my head hurt. I think I'll stick with good ol' fashioned atheism. We only need to stab enough times to get the job done. Efficiency!


 

Granted, the article is a ludicrous put-up job......equally ludicrous, though, is the notion that "Satanists" are against human-sacrifice, or any ritual sacrifice.


----------



## Empty Hands

elder999 said:


> Granted, the article is a ludicrous put-up job......equally ludicrous, though, is the notion that "Satanists" are against human-sacrifice, or any ritual sacrifice.



Well, the Church of Satan isn't really about Satan at all, it is for the most part a metaphor to explain their position on ethical hedonism.  As such, it isn't really about sacrifice.  There are other small mystery cults who purport to worship Satan in an unironic sense and would perform sacrifices, but the prevalence and activities of these small group have been greatly exaggerated and distorted when politically/socially convenient.  McMartin trial anyone?  To my knowledge, there has been no documented case of human sacrifice in the service of worship of "Satan".


----------



## MA-Caver

Empty Hands said:


> Well, the Church of Satan isn't really about Satan at all, it is for the most part a metaphor to explain their position on ethical hedonism.  As such, it isn't really about sacrifice.  There are other small mystery cults who purport to worship Satan in an unironic sense and would perform sacrifices, but the prevalence and activities of these small group have been greatly exaggerated and distorted when politically/socially convenient.  McMartin trial anyone?  To my knowledge, there has been no documented case of human sacrifice in the service of worship of "Satan".


Tate Bianca murders.


----------



## Archangel M

Q: Did you hear about the dyslexic Satanist? 

A: He sold his soul to Santa


----------



## Sukerkin

:Groan: That's *so* old *Angel* .


----------



## grydth

When visiting the Magnitogorsk Denny's, grydth recommends an appetizer of caviar followed by the incomparable Soylent Green.... do NOT say Grace before dining, however, lest thee get really bad gas...

By the way, there were serious outbreaks of cannibalism in the USSR during World War II. One was during the horrific siege of Leningrad, another at an Italian POW camp after Stalingrad. These are recounted in some detail in Salisbury's The 900 Days and Craig's Enemy at the Gates.... regretably, recipes are omitted from recent editions....


----------



## DavidCC

Bob Hubbard said:


> Personally, I'm too lazy to stab someone that many times. Course, I have trouble counting that high without a PC too so maybe I'd have to wwrite a program that checks a resistance change in the blade when it's in contact with a body and counts the changes?


 
I would be too tired to eat.

maybe they had 6 people stab 111 times each.  And they count off in chorus so nobody loses track.


----------



## DavidCC

elder999 said:


> Granted, the article is a ludicrous put-up job......equally ludicrous, though, is the notion that "Satanists" are against human-sacrifice, or any ritual sacrifice.


 
As long as it's not self-sacrifice, I would suppose.  

How easy it must be... "I don't want to, and therefore it is against my religion"  easiest. religion. ever.  :mst:


----------



## MA-Caver

DavidCC said:


> I would be too tired to eat.
> 
> maybe they had 6 people stab 111 times each.  And they count off in chorus so nobody loses track.


Well nobody says that you have to KEEP stabbing continuously until you reach the magic number... Agreed that the number is ridiculous but knowing backwoods satanist personally the idea of human slaughter/cannibalism isn't. I feel fortunate that at that point in my life I didn't attract their... interests, as I was considering joining them... but got out quickly as I could when I realized just *how far* they were willing to go. By the way their leader was a devout follower of La Vey and had direct ties to the man via letters shown to me. 

NO they weren't written in *blood* either


----------



## jks9199

Empty Hands said:


> Makes you wonder how exact this ritual must be.  Will Satan be unduly upset if you only stab 665 times?  What if you really thought it was 666 times?  What happens if you use a serrated knife, does each serration count as a stab?
> 
> It's enough to make my head hurt.  I think I'll stick with good ol' fashioned atheism.  We only need to stab enough times to get the job done.  Efficiency!


How about a knife like this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?

How many stabs would that one count as?


----------



## diamondbar1971

wow the sun strikes again


----------



## Cirdan

Stab someone into a pulp and eat the stuff or swallow the flesh of your saivor in the form of a cracker.. I don`t know who`s the crazier. I think I`ll just focus on living a good life thank you very much.


----------



## DavidCC

Cirdan said:


> Stab someone into a pulp and eat the stuff or swallow the flesh of your saivor in the form of a cracker.. I don`t know who`s the crazier. I think I`ll just focus on living a good life thank you very much.


 
yeah I think eating a cracker is a little less crazy than ritual murder.  Is your brain working right?


----------



## jarrod

DavidCC said:


> yeah I think eating a cracker is a little less crazy than ritual murder. Is your brain working right?


 
i think the larger point here is that it's very easy to misinterpret a religion that you are not fully initiated into.  the early christians were rumored to be incestuous cannibal atheists.  after all, they called each other brother & sister (even their spouses), ate their saviour & drank his blood, & denied the existence of the roman gods.  kind of like how today folks often think satanist=human sacrifice, muslim=suicide bomber, mormon=polygamist, etc.  i'm sure there probably are a small handful of people who profess to be satanists while advocating human sacrifice.  but that doesn't mean that it is the view of the religion as a whole.  

btw, what purpose would human sacrifice serve to a satan worshipper, even presuming that they worshipped the satan of the christian tradition?  if the person sacrificed is a believer, you're just sending them to heaven.  if they are damned, you're just sending them to the devil a little sooner.  seems like a lot of risk for little payoff.

jf

jf


----------



## MA-Caver

jarrod said:


> i think the larger point here is that it's very easy to misinterpret a religion that you are not fully initiated into.  the early christians were rumored to be incestuous cannibal atheists.  after all, they called each other brother & sister (even their spouses), ate their saviour & drank his blood, & denied the existence of the roman gods.  kind of like how today folks often think satanist=human sacrifice, muslim=suicide bomber, mormon=polygamist, etc.  i'm sure there probably are a small handful of people who profess to be satanists while advocating human sacrifice.  but that doesn't mean that it is the view of the religion as a whole.
> 
> btw, what purpose would human sacrifice serve to a satan worshipper, even presuming that they worshipped the satan of the christian tradition?  if the person sacrificed is a believer, you're just sending them to heaven.  if they are damned, you're just sending them to the devil a little sooner.  seems like a lot of risk for little payoff.
> 
> jf
> 
> jf


General idea is to rid the world of those who love Christ. Some even say that those killed by Satan worshipers are "automatically" bound to Satan and denying them entry to Heaven... as if the followers have any type of hold on the human soul. 
It's messed up, convoluted and just plain idiocy. There is evil in the world, nearly all of it is perpetrated by mankind and much of it is inspired by Satan. A whisper to the disturbed mind can wrought much.


----------



## DavidCC

jarrod said:


> btw, what purpose would human sacrifice serve to a satan worshipper,
> jf


 
well, maybe to cause fear in their community? or perhaps they have some mystic belief system that attaches some importance to it (like eating a cracker does for Catholics)?  I'm only guessing, just a stab in the dark


----------



## jarrod

MA-Caver said:


> General idea is to rid the world of those who love Christ. Some even say that those killed by Satan worshipers are "automatically" bound to Satan and denying them entry to Heaven... as if the followers have any type of hold on the human soul.
> It's messed up, convoluted and just plain idiocy. There is evil in the world, nearly all of it is perpetrated by mankind and much of it is inspired by Satan. A whisper to the disturbed mind can wrought much.


 
interesting, i had not heard those beliefs.  still, i'm pretty sure that those ideas are out of sync with the mainline church of satan.  sure there is evil in the world, but personally i don't believe in any sort of anthropomorphic satan.  



DavidCC said:


> well, maybe to cause fear in their community? or perhaps they have some mystic belief system that attaches some importance to it (like eating a cracker does for Catholics)? I'm only guessing, just a stab in the dark


 
those are both good guesses.  still, in my limited research of mainline satanism i never saw anything about inspiring fear being any sort of benefit.  the church of satan publicly supports law & order.  

jf


----------



## MA-Caver

DavidCC said:


> well, maybe to cause fear in their community? or perhaps they have some mystic belief system that attaches some importance to it (like eating a cracker does for Catholics)?  I'm only guessing, *just a stab in the dark*


insert _*groan*_ smilie here...


----------



## Archangel M

2 Timothy 3

1This know also, that in the last days perilous times shall come. 

2For men shall be lovers of their own selves, covetous, boasters, proud, blasphemers, disobedient to parents, unthankful, unholy, 

3Without natural affection, trucebreakers, false accusers, incontinent, fierce, despisers of those that are good, 

4Traitors, heady, highminded, lovers of pleasures more than lovers of God; 

5Having a form of godliness, but denying the power thereof: from such turn away. 

6For of this sort are they which creep into houses, and lead captive silly women laden with sins, led away with divers lusts, 

7Ever learning, and never able to come to the knowledge of the truth.


----------



## Empty Hands

jks9199 said:


> How many stabs would that one count as?



About 50, it looks like.   Where the heck did you find such a...unique...knife?


----------



## elder999

Empty Hands said:


> To my knowledge, there has been no documented case of human sacrifice in the service of worship of "Satan".


 
 New York Times story from 1984



> ''They built a roaring fire in a field near the woods,'' Lieut. Robert Dunn of the Suffolk County homicide squad said. ''They cut the sleeves out of his shirt and burned them, and they took his socks off and burned them. I don't know what this is supposed to mean, but this is what they did. It's pure Satanism.
> ''They were chanting while they did this. Just before they killed him, they forced him to say, 'I love Satan.' After that, they killed him. Then they dragged him into the woods. This was a sacrificial killing.'' Village Police Statement



New York Times Story on Italian Murdres, 2004



> The six-year search for Chiara Marino and Fabio Tollis, two missing teenagers who were members of a heavy metal band called the Beasts of Satan, ended in a pit in the woods northwest of Milan. The authorities say other members of the loose-knit band buried the bodies after killing the teenagers in a drug-fueled Satanic sacrifice.


----------



## jshriner

In response to Elder999's comment that we somehow "fear getting caught", I can only ask what it is we would be caught for doing? To my knowledge I haven't eaten or stabbed any children (though I have been known to sleepwalk). 

A couple of key points beyond the senseless murder don't quite add up here with Satanism, these range from the petty to the extreme, so we'll start with the petty. It would seem that the Russian youths in question have a numeric fixation, the only value the number 666 has in Satanism is as a social boogie man, Its meaningless to us beyond that. To a Christian who actually believes in the book if Revelations this number has extreme meaning as it denotes a manifestations of extreme potent malevolence attached to Satan, As we don't believe in a "Real" god or Satan beyond an archetypal roll and do not follow Christian canon (including Revelations) I can only surmise that these were actually wayward Christian youths.

Pragmatism and self reverence are at the heart of Satanism, and if these are defined in any way by Necrophagia I'd like to know so I can go and sell my dictionary for Webster not including it. Digging up a body in a dessicated state and exposing yourself to all of its rot, parasites (micro and Macro varieties) cannot be good for you. If any brain tissue was ingested it could also lead to laughing man's and at the very least your going to get a nasty jaundice as a side-effect of your diet. This is of course in reference to the act of digging up athe body to eat its heart located later in the article, which was a poetic if not disturbingly Disney touch.

Jarrod made an amazingly astute point prior in the thread, why would I risk a death sentence if I exalt my life and its inherent pleasures as the only thing worth worship. Prison certainly doesn't seem all that great but maybe my prejudices have blinded me. Maybe sitting in a small cell, being threatened regularly and experiencing the slow agonizing torture of my impending death via any number of terrifying methods would be a great way to spend my lazy Sunday afternoons.

Alright, Ritual Satanic Abuse syndrome. Say it with me kids Ritual Satanic Abuse syndrome. Does it roll off the tongue? It certainly did in the 80's, you couldn't turn on a talk show without some hag telling you her parent's violated her with a goat while wearing spooky robes around a campfire. Basically this was the trend of someone digging up repressed memories via hypnosis. It was debunked by the intelligence communities (CIA,FBI,NSA) along with the myth of an "Extended network of Satanic Cults".

Obviously the games up and its evident Im on someones side, I am an inactive member of the Church of Satan. Im not a media rep or anything fancy just someone who knows what Im talking about. Numerous valid points have been made on the point of other posts contained within this thread to disprove the validity of this article. Statements about a lack of sources and such, all of which have extreme relevance.


----------



## zDom

JBrainard said:


> According to all Satanist philosophy that I've read, they would have nothing to gain by doing what they did. These are just sicko's who for whatever reason like to label their deplorable actions as "Satanic."



We have had the same problem in Christianity


----------



## theletch1

zDom said:


> We have had the same problem in Christianity


As has every major religion on the planet at some point or another.


----------



## JBrainard

zDom said:


> We have had the same problem in Christianity


 


theletch1 said:


> As has every major religion on the planet at some point or another.


 
Sad but all too true.


----------



## jshriner

Yaroslavl Branch of the CoS? Whats This? Ive never heard of it. Could you enlighten me further as it DOESN'T EXIST!! I don't know who told there was more than one "branch", but we are most certainly not a tree... or sadly even a shrub for that matter. No I think were classified as mammals. The office is located in Hell's Kitchen New York, its the only office. It used to be in the Bay when LeVay was alive, but operation was passed on by his partner Blanche Barton to one Peter H. Gilmore and his wife Peggy Nedramia.


----------



## theletch1

jshriner said:


> Yaroslavl Branch of the CoS? Whats This? Ive never heard of it. Could you enlighten me further as it DOESN'T EXIST!! I don't know who told there was more than one "branch", but we are most certainly not a tree... or sadly even a shrub for that matter. No I think were classified as mammals. The office is located in Hell's Kitchen New York, its the only office. It used to be in the Bay when LeVay was alive, but operation was passed on by his partner Blanche Barton to one Peter H. Gilmore and his wife Peggy Nedramia.


Just as there have been many different branches of Christianity, and few of them agreeing on much with one another, there could certainly be other "branches" or sects of Satanists.  Religion is a mental construct and as such can not be owned by any one group or person.  If a group elsewhere in the world claimed to be Satanist and executed an atrocity then those who also consider themselves Satanist and find that atrocity abhorrent should (rightfully) cry foul.  It has (and continues) happened with many other religions.


----------



## Xue Sheng

theletch1 said:


> Just as there have been many different branches of Christianity, and few of them agreeing on much with one another, there could certainly be other "branches" or sects of Satanists. Religion is a mental construct and as such can not be owned by any one group or person. If a group elsewhere in the world claimed to be Satanist and executed an atrocity then those who also consider themselves Satanist and find that atrocity abhorrent should (rightfully) cry foul. It has (and continues) happened with many other religions.


 
Different sects of Satanists...

Isn't That Special?

hmm now where do you think those came from

Now, who could it be? Could it be...SATAN?!


----------



## astrobiologist

Xue Sheng said:


> Different sects of Satanists...
> 
> Isn't That Special?
> 
> hmm now where do you think those came from
> 
> Now, who could it be? Could it be...SATAN?!


 

Church Lady!


----------



## jshriner

The point isn't about structure or wether anyone has a right of ownership to a faith. The acronym CoS refers to a single organization, that being The Church of Satan as founded by Anton LeVay. 

I have to say that I feel as though you've been quite polite throughout this thread and far from judgemental so I hope that you'll understand when I say on a personal note that I do disagree though on your statement. Satanism like Christianity or any other of the myriad religions of this world serve to codify a set of principles. If one does not fit those principles than simply are not that. This example sited in the article doesnt fit the bill for a Satanist. We also just dont function well in groups, too individualist by nature, so branchs and places of "worship" dont work well for us. 

There are means by which we meet one another and functions we may choose to perform as groups but none of this hasnt been made public.

Thank you again Mr.Letch


----------



## MA-Caver

jshriner said:


> Jarrod made an amazingly astute point prior in the thread, why would I risk a death sentence if I exalt my life and its inherent pleasures as the only thing worth worship. Prison certainly doesn't seem all that great but maybe my prejudices have blinded me. Maybe sitting in a small cell, being threatened regularly and experiencing the slow agonizing torture of my impending death via any number of terrifying methods would be a great way to spend my lazy Sunday afternoons.


Why indeed. Could it be that we are a generation of "instant self gratification" and that is so utterly important to so many that they'd take the risks for that momentary moment(s) of satisfaction? 
These folks that (allegedly so now it's should be called because it was printed in the Sun) committed these inhuman acts said that they were dissatisfied with what God had to give them or rather what God DIDN'T give them. They claim that once they started following Satan that the things they wished for came. 
My thoughts are certainly he will. ANYTHING to keep your mind and heart away from God, his self-proclaimed enemy. The difference between the two is want and need. God knows what you NEED and will provide it for you. Satan knows what you WANT and will provide that. 
The quandry is the choice between what you NEED and what you WANT. 
That's what it all boils down to... free will.


----------



## Tez3

I believe it's now very dangerous for us to eat each other! If it were legal to have human meat it would be declared 'unfit for human consumption!' With the normal day to day drugs we take ie aspirin, cough medicines, antibiotics etc, the fumes we breathe from vehicles, the hormones we ingest along with our food as well as those we take we really shouldn't eat each other.


----------



## theletch1

Tez3 said:


> I believe it's now very dangerous for us to eat each other! If it were legal to have human meat it would be declared 'unfit for human consumption!' With the normal day to day drugs we take ie aspirin, cough medicines, antibiotics etc, the fumes we breathe from vehicles, the hormones we ingest along with our food as well as those we take we really shouldn't eat each other.


Mad human disease!  I say that tongue in cheek, Tez, knowing well that you all in the UK have been dealt a devastating blow from Mad Cow Disease.  I get, and agree BTW, with your point.  Cannibalism has been with humanity for (I suppose) ever.  It's really not that unusual in the animal world, though.

JShriner,  I appreciate your posts in this thread.  I identify myself as a Christian.  Just as I wouldn't expect you to judge me for my belief system or the actions of others who may claim to hold (somewhat) similar beliefs I would certainly not judge you. We've actually had a couple of rather lengthy discussions here about Satanism in the last few years.  I've learned a lot that I never would have known had I left my education up to prime time tv exposes on the matter.


----------



## Tez3

BSE or Mad Cow disease was spead because sheep brains infected with Scapie were being put into cattle feed ( don't ask why!) and the cows developed BSE, there'a human equivalent that the cannibals contract by eating human brains!
Given that humans usually eat parts of the body that they feel or believe gives them the power of that part ie eat the brains of a clever person, heart of a brave warrior etc one wonders just what eating a teenager would bring you? Spots, hormones, greasy hair, tantrums?


----------



## MA-Caver

Tez3 said:


> BSE or Mad Cow disease was spead because sheep brains infected with Scapie were being put into cattle feed ( don't ask why!) and the cows developed BSE, there'a human equivalent that the cannibals contract by eating human brains!
> Given that humans usually eat parts of the body that they feel or believe gives them the power of that part ie eat the brains of a clever person, heart of a brave warrior etc one wonders just what eating a teenager would bring you? Spots, hormones, greasy hair, tantrums?


A resurgence of your (worse) acne problem you had when you were their age.  Make it a double.

Oh but you might also get that sense of invulnerability and know everything that are a Teens trademark.


----------



## elder999

Tez3 said:


> I believe it's now very dangerous for us to eat each other! If it were legal to have human meat it would be declared 'unfit for human consumption!' With the normal day to day drugs we take ie aspirin, cough medicines, antibiotics etc, the fumes we breathe from vehicles, the hormones we ingest along with our food as well as those we take we really shouldn't eat each other.


 
Actually:Here



> Widespread Cannibalism May Have Caused Prehistoric Prion Disease Epidemics, Science Study Suggests
> ScienceDaily (Apr. 11, 2003)  Human flesh may have been a fairly regular menu item for our prehistoric ancestors, according to researchers. They say it's the most likely explanation for their discovery that genes protecting against prion diseases -- which can be spread by eating contaminated flesh -- have long been widespread throughout the world.


----------



## DavidCC

Xue Sheng said:


> Different sects of Satanists...
> 
> Isn't That Special?
> 
> hmm now where do you think those came from
> 
> Now, who could it be? Could it be...SATAN?!


 
OMg I actually laughed out loud


----------



## elder999

jshriner said:


> The point isn't about structure or wether anyone has a right of ownership to a faith. The acronym CoS refers to a single organization, that being The Church of Satan as founded by Anton LeVay.


 
Are you saying that the terms "satanism," and "satanic" are the exclusive property of the CoS? That the Temple of Set, the Friends of Hekate, the Order of Nine Angles and other groups have no claim to this altogether generic term?


----------



## Tez3

Ah even Satanists are human and prone to having differences of belief.
Do you think that perhaps g-d and Satan have left us because we are possibly the most argumentative species in the universe? I can imagine them shaking their heads and shrugging while going to look for more biddable believers.


----------



## Sukerkin

Now that I really could believe, *Tez* .


----------



## Tez3

Sukerkin said:


> Now that I really could believe, *Tez* .


 
Well that's because you and I know G-d is an Englishman lol!

This is very funny and probably explains a lot!

http://theflatlandalmanack.typepad.com/anglosaxon_attitudes/2005/08/god_is_an_engli.html


----------



## Sukerkin

That was a wonderful article, *Tez*, thanks for posting it.

This passage right at the end {"Most English people wouldn't be caught dead in church," Nicholas concluded. Then he laughed.  "Well---actually they would.  But that's the only time they'd be caught in church."} resonated particularly well with me as we buried my father-in-law today.

The only times I am in church are weddings and funerals and I do concur that organised religion performs a useful function at those times as a focus for peoples feelings.  However, whilst I am respectful of others needs to do so, I will not sing hymns or mouth prayers that speak of things I do not believe.  I may be many things but I try not to be a hypocrite.

How I got through the day, other than being someone to lean on for my missus and her mother, was thinking of the cycle of life and how it is the one thing that binds all mankind together.  I had to grit my teeth to hold back the tears on occasion I admit (none harder than when I threw a handful of dirt onto his coffin with the low spoken promise of "See you, Geoff, I'll look after her as best I can") but I made it through.

Religion is only really a major problem when people use it as both a filter and an excuse for all that they do 'unto others'.  I have termed it an "abrogation of reason" before now but that's unfair; it's more of a surrender of volition.  The ultimate 'passing the buck', so to speak.

I'm with Bill and Ted - "Be excellent to each other".  Nothing else matters.


----------



## MA-Caver

Condolences to you, your mother and the rest of the family for your loss my friend. Sincerely.

Back on subject, while I am not one of those who avoids churches I do not frequent them except for the same reasons that you do. However my reasoning is different. 
Having been a part/study of many faiths (including Satanism) I've learned much. Admittedly a lot of my learnings have come from the LDS faith but non-christian faiths have made their significant contribution as well. 
I've spent much time alone and much time pondering these spiritual things that I've learned and continue to learn. Much of what I've learned were from first hand spiritual experiences both light and dark. Both external and internal. 
Presently after speaking with several pastors of several different faiths I find that they've nothing "new" to offer to me. Not even a new way to worship. Or a new idea to embrace/study. 
So, I continue on my own search. 
I hope you will do the same. :asian: 

Peace be yours during this time.


----------



## Cirdan

DavidCC said:


> Is your brain working right?


 
No, but this is how the invisible man created me, in his own perfect image :2xBird2:

 First swallow the cracker of transforming lord-flesh, next the local little witch-doctor forces a crucifix down your throat to purge you of demoic influence. The sad truth is that the path of mysticism walked by so many leads to insanity, not enlightenment.


----------



## Tez3

I think it was true in the article when it said that English people don't talk about religion (any religion including satanism!) because it's a personal thing and like personal finances, personal griefs, depressions etc its just not done to talk about it. 
I can identify totally with the sense of embarrassment mentioned in the article whenever anyone starts talking about their belief in G-d, Jesus or as in this threads case Satan! 
Human beings however need rites and things familiar to them to help with grief and sorrorful times. In the Jewish religion it's acknowledged that services, prayers said at a congregation and services are totally for people not G-d. The rituals enacted at times of bereavement are to help comfort and ease through a time that's difficult for everyone, it's not to do with the religion itself but a coping mechanism for people. 
Speaking the words of prayers out loud again is a comfort thing, giving a sense of belonging and a sense of permanance in a terrifying and ever changing world. Prayers said in synagogues have been said for hundreds of years, by many generations, it gives moments of peace. After all if you belive in G-d you know he can hear you anywhere anyhow and doesn't actually need to hear you pray out loud so the comfort is entirely for you.
I think human beings need rituals and rites to comfort them and we'll look for them wherever we can, some make their own up. This need isn't religious necessarily more an expression of our need to belong somewhere. We like certain things to happen at certain times to reassure us life is ok. I believe in American schools the children pledge to the flag every morning? if that were to stop I imagine there would be an uproar, not just because people would see it as unpatriotic but because it's a reassuring, comforting message that life goes on despite everything. 
The world is changing faster than ever, the uncertainities of our world are terrifying if we have to think about them and I think this is why we have so many religions, people are looking for the rites and rituals that comfort them, it's not always because they believe in any deity but where they feel comforted and where they feel they belong.
Rabbi Lionel Blue said the old English churches were wonderful places to go into and just sit, you don't have to believe anything but just to sit and find what the Quakers call that small still place inside you is comforting and peaceful. A little oasis of peace far from the madding crowd.


----------



## Cirdan

I have to say the tools used to give us a sense of belonging sometimes might not be that nice. A few experiences comes to mind...

Our priest visiting school and telling us about the joy of believing and that the "wild black men in africa" has accepted god and were no longer "boiling white men for dinner in their huge black iron cauldrons"

His sucessor preaching in my uncle`s funeral about the "joy of obedience", telling us to accept god`s rules without question because doubting will make our head hurts. 

I won`t even go into the part about lakes of fire and the fate of sinners..


----------



## Tez3

Cirdan said:


> I have to say the tools used to give us a sense of belonging sometimes might not be that nice. A few experiences comes to mind...
> 
> Our priest visiting school and telling us about the joy of believing and that the "wild black men in africa" has accepted god and were no longer "boiling white men for dinner in their huge black iron cauldrons"
> 
> His sucessor preaching in my uncle`s funeral about the "joy of obedience", telling us to accept god`s rules without question because doubting will make our head hurts.
> 
> I won`t even go into the part about lakes of fire and the fate of sinners..


 
It's what some people want though isn't it? Wouldn't do for me but for a lot of people total obedience whether to a religion/dictator/martial art whatever means they don't actually have to think about things nor make decisions. Personally I think thats a cop out but it's what a lot of people want, someone to lead them and think for them.
The sinners being punished though is a thing where you get to feel superior to others lol, "well I'm saved by ..fill in your own preference here... and you're not so yah boo sucks to you!" I've never thought my religion superior to any others and in fact we actively discourage people who want to be converted unless they really really want to. It's like martial arts, no best one just the one that suits you. I wish others though would stop trying to convert people.


----------



## MA-Caver

Cirdan said:


> I have to say the tools used to give us a sense of belonging sometimes might not be that nice. A few experiences comes to mind...
> 
> Our priest visiting school and telling us about the joy of believing and that the "wild black men in africa" has accepted god and were no longer "boiling white men for dinner in their huge black iron cauldrons"
> 
> His sucessor preaching in my uncle`s funeral about the "joy of obedience", telling us to accept god`s rules without question because doubting will make our head hurts.
> 
> I won`t even go into the part about lakes of fire and the fate of sinners..


The lakes of fire and fate of sinners (unrepentant sinners no less) is more of a fear tactic used by the over-zealous to KEEP members in their congregation because the higher the membership the higher the collection tally at the end of each sermon each Sunday. So make 'em FEAR the Lord and make 'em GUILTY for not contributing. 
From my own experiences and learning of things Spiritual, I know now that this FEAR tactic is wrong and overly abused. 
Dunno about anyone else but my God is a loving God who wants *all* of his children to come home to him someday.


----------



## Cirdan

Tez3 said:


> It's what some people want though isn't it? Wouldn't do for me but for a lot of people total obedience whether to a religion/dictator/martial art whatever means they don't actually have to think about things nor make decisions. Personally I think thats a cop out but it's what a lot of people want, someone to lead them and think for them.


 
You are absolutely right. These people build a cozy little box for themselves and spend the rest of their lives reinforcing the walls of it.


----------

